#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Finance >  >  Apple Card | New Credit Card from Apple

## Bhavya

Apple is joining with Goldman Sachs launched the Apple Card (credit card) in August this year, This credit card connected to Apple Pay and made right into the Wallet app of Apple and it works like a traditional credit card for all of your money transactions. It provides exceptional rewards with a user-friendly app. Also, offers 3% cashback for the purchases at Apple, 2% cashback for all purchases made through Apple Pay, and 1% cash back for other purchases made outside of Apple Pay and Apple. There is no charge fees for the Apple Card and offers daily cashback facilities with an app built to help customers to know the penalties of paying off a credit card over time.

*Pros*

Comprehensive security featuresManagement tools for debt and spendingCharges no fees for cardUnique titanium card without numbersData privacy

*Cons*

Low cashback rate on purchases made outside of Apple Pay or AppleNeed Apple hardware and Apple Pay to use the cardNo offering of welcome bonus

----------

